# calshot tug



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

I have just heard a rumour that the calshot is to be sold for scrap!.
She have failed a MCA check and such a state only 3 people at a time can board her.
Is this true?.
If it is true I am not surprise as I have watch her rust away at the docks for years and not seeing any works being done on her.
I would also like to know what happen to ALL the money that was donated to restore her, I know recently that red funnel donated a large sum. 
I have always been ashamed that nothing have been done to such a historic tug and that ABP/Southampton council and even Red Funnel never stepped in.
Now it appear another historic vessel is heading for the touch.
Maybe it time vessels get listed and that it forces owners to restore the vessel.
Who own the tugs anyway?. The web site is never updated.


----------



## SteveAtty (Nov 28, 2012)

I've not heard any recent proposals to scrap her, quite the opposite really. I was talking to someone earlier this week who has been involved with Challenge and Shieldhall, both also at Southampton, about plans to move Calshot to a more prominent/better berth when Red Funnel change their positions about the dock.

Similar to you, I have heard claims that the deck is thin in places, but another report, from someone who has been onboard and talked to the owners, tells me it is not as critical as some might make out. I hope to try and get a better look at her and find out more during the maritime festival later this month.


----------



## SteveAtty (Nov 28, 2012)

I can confirm that she is still at ABP Southampton having chatted with a couple of their members a couple of weeks ago. Some of the wooden decks are in a poor condition and they are doing their best to keep the water out, though I feel it was a rather over zealous inspector to state such a small number of people would be allowed on board at any one time.

The engine room, with twin diesels, looks to be in fantastic condition and both engine are run up regularly. A surprising amount of the original forward 1st and 2nd class passenger areas survive (see pic 1, pic 2 and pic 3)

They are going to put in for another HLF bid and threaten that this could be the last one they do, so her future, like so many UK preserved ships, is far from secure.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update.

She should be a centre piece for Southampton.

Stephen


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I hope they do conserve her as a seagoing vessel. I used to see her around the Solent and Southampton Water in the late sixties. I worked a Summer season on Red Funnel ferries (The Norris Castle) in 74 or 75 but I can't remember if she was still in service then.


----------

